# [F25 X3] Another NBT Retrofit thread ...



## Spiderboule (May 4, 2017)

Hi from Belgium, everybody !

I'm new here, and i will do my best to write in proper english :rofl:

I've been searching through many posts for information about retrofitting an NBT to my car...

I would like to take all the information gathered from many posts and make one complete CIC -> NBT guide, but i still need some help 

Firstly, my car is a 2011 X3 (09/2010 i-level) and came with a CIC Headunit (large screen).
I also have a combox, and i know that it will become useless with a NBT HU.

I'm going to order a NBT kit which contains the headunit, the monitor, the touch controller and a GPS Antenna. No additional wiring is included, and here comes my question : Which additional wiring should i order?

Also, i was thinking that my old i-level needs to be updated in order to make the NBT work properly... Am i right ?

Finally, if you have a CIC (with combox) to NBT guide, i would be grateful if you could give me a link 

Thank you so much !!


----------



## X5UK (Jan 9, 2005)

Any help on this?


----------

